# استمتع بافضل عروض الشاشات led full hd مع مؤسسة ماريا



## اماني مصطفي (23 سبتمبر 2014)

استمتع بافضل عروض الشاشات LED FULL HD

شاشات ستار فيجين STAR VISION 
شاشة 39بوصة بسعر 950 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 40 بوصة بسعر 999 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 42بوصة بسعر 1250 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 48 بوصة بسعر 1599 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 58 بوصة بسعر 2550 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 65بوصة بسعر 4800ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)

مداخل HDMI
مدخل USB مشغل للصوت و الصورة و الأفلام
مدخل كمبيوتر
مدخل audio video
اطار نحيف جدا وجودة عالية
ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية سنة شامل
-----------------------------------------------------------
مؤسسة تسهيلات ماريا للتجارة ,,,
----------------------------------------------------------
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض – البديعة – شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول – بجانب مطعم عمو حمزه


----------

